# Bored after 24 years



## denbradford48 (May 1, 2011)

I am a married guy and married for the last 24 years. Life has got boring and ive tried everything to get her to do things to no avail. i am young at heart, like to go for a drink, got back into bikeing and get on with anybody but she doesnt. Anything i do she is not interested.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

What does she like to do? When she asks you to join her, what kind of stuff do you do?


----------

